# Bunks sitting weird



## Target (Dec 29, 2016)

He chines/strakes of my 17' Jon are over the bunks and look weird. Am I correct that the bunks need to move over about an inch or is this okay?


----------



## gatorglenn (Dec 29, 2016)

Yes. The straits should not be on top of the bunk. Move them just enough to sit flat on the hull. But close enough to the strait for a guide for loading 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

